# How about a PAX thread?



## scooleen (Feb 27, 2008)

Well?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

scooleen said:


> Well?


 Well what ? Just look 2 or 3 threads below this post and you find this : 
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54029 What , nothin' better to do ?


----------



## scooleen (Feb 27, 2008)

I read that thread already. All the pax threads seem to be about NAS and NAS only.

Anybody fish off a boat?
"What , nothin' better to do ?"
Just trying to get a thread started for the fourth.
Relax guy.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

scooleen said:


> I read that thread already. All the pax threads seem to be about NAS and NAS only.
> 
> Anybody fish off a boat?
> "What , nothin' better to do ?"
> ...


That would be a waste of time. Most of the entries about pax are from the NAS.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

jcreamer said:


> That would be a waste of time. Most of the entries about pax are from the NAS.


I rest my case .


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

scooleen said:


> I read that thread already. All the pax threads seem to be about NAS and NAS only.
> 
> Anybody fish off a boat?
> "What , nothin' better to do ?"
> ...


i talked with a guy this mornin whose bro. fished the solomons pier last nite & caught 12 croakers between 12-16in, 2 stripers 19in+, and several keeper crabs


----------



## scooleen (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm sorry I just cant get very excited about catching some spot and croaker. Wrong forum. :--|


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

scooleen said:


> I'm sorry I just cant get very excited about catching some spot and croaker. Wrong forum. :--|


then what fish are you targeting. if you are lookin at pax, plo, choptank, or crisfield then you will get most of the bay inshore fish otherwise go to OC, VB, Del, & NC for offshore!!!
any why travel all the way from richmond when you are closer to VB, Norfolk, & NC????????????


----------



## scooleen (Feb 27, 2008)

We own a weekend cottage off Prisoners Point near Len's Marina with a 21' center console boat. We've had the place 20 years.

We do fine on poppers early morning and evening off Greenwell State Park, a place I never hear about on this forum, the abandoned light house off the point on Bass Assasins, and Fly Tackle. We do well chumming near the gas docks, and we do well cutting perch on ff rigs anchored off Broomes Island. 

I simply wanted to get all the people from the PAX area to get a thread going about the region as it is a long weekend. 

Instead I get the typical response, search the forum, look below. I already did that. Enjoy your perch croaker and spot.


----------



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

scooleen said:


> We own a weekend cottage off Prisoners Point near Len's Marina with a 21' center console boat. We've had the place 20 years.
> 
> We do fine on poppers early morning and evening off Greenwell State Park, a place I never hear about on this forum, the abandoned light house off the point on Bass Assasins, and Fly Tackle. We do well chumming near the gas docks, and we do well cutting perch on ff rigs anchored off Broomes Island.
> 
> ...



hey is your weekend cottage on the water?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

scooleen said:


> We own a weekend cottage off Prisoners Point near Len's Marina with a 21' center console boat. We've had the place 20 years.
> 
> We do fine on poppers early morning and evening off Greenwell State Park, a place I never hear about on this forum, the abandoned light house off the point on Bass Assasins, and Fly Tackle. We do well chumming near the gas docks, and we do well cutting perch on ff rigs anchored off Broomes Island.
> 
> ...


 http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53535 Look below


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Lets see . I've been fishing Solomons and points north on the river since the 1960's . I moved to the Eastern Shore 8 years ago and am glad I did . Not to dis the Patuxent or surrounding areas . I've had some of the best rock and trout fishing there in my life . I used to catch spot along the bank traps near Myrtle Point and then run over and live line them off of Point Patience for big rockfish . Keep in mind that people thought I was crazy until they saw the results . This was way before anyone fished that way . You had three of types fishing . Bottom , trolling or chumming . Nobody LTJ'd. I used to rent boats in Broomes when it was called Bernie's Boats . I also used to rent them from Bunky Connor rest his soul . I've posted alot of good fishing spots in that area on this board and the reason you never hear about is the members and lurkers are either too lazy to try new places or can't navigate a computer keyboard or follow a link . I used to pull the boat into Cuckhold Creek and have lunch at Clark's Landing . I can also remember actually tying the boat off on the pilings of the gas docks . Nobody on here that I've seen other than you fishes that area in a boat . If I still lived on the western shore I'd be down there every week . If you're going to fish that area post on the boating board and I'm sure you'll see me chiming in . Good luck .:fishing:


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

scooleen said:


> We own a weekend cottage off Prisoners Point near Len's Marina with a 21' center console boat. We've had the place 20 years.
> 
> We do fine on poppers early morning and evening off Greenwell State Park, a place I never hear about on this forum, the abandoned light house off the point on Bass Assasins, and Fly Tackle. We do well chumming near the gas docks, and we do well cutting perch on ff rigs anchored off Broomes Island.
> 
> ...


I've fished Prison Point . At the mouth of Battle Creek . Remember Vera's on St. Leonards Creek ? Green Holly Bar , Hawks Nest , Helen's Bar ?


----------



## scooleen (Feb 27, 2008)

Our house is very close to prisoners point.
They closed the beach from all the idiot cigarette muscle boats and planted grass. They moved up the creek to the smaller of the two beaches, but with gas up they are not out as much.

Veras is under new management and its not as pee wee herman-esque as it used to be.

The gas docks as you know are closed, post 911 security issues. Buoy 72 and 72A are great for chumming up all kinds of stuff. Ever run out to the targets?

It seems all anyone wants to do is troll parachutes, and I cant blame them, but for me and pops it doesn't do it at all for us. Just setting up a drift and seeing what comes up is fun for us. Croaker perch and spot are nothing more than a vehicle to get those bigger fish. 

One thing I have noticed in 20 years is the absolute collapse of the blue crab. Its absolutely dead now. It seems to have happened in less than 10 years.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I run out to the target ship when weather permits . I fish out of a 17' Parker so I have to pick my days . I've got a friend who is a commercial crabber , lives on the water in California . Sonny Musgrove . You know him ? He's been doing pretty good this year . I used to mate out of Point Lookout back in the day and fished 72 , 72 A , the Middle Grounds , etc. We trolled in the Spring , then went to chumming and bottom fishing . Back then bluefish in the 12 to 17 lb range were common place , as were schools of big trayt . My favorite spot is drifting a live spot from shallow to deep at Point Patience . We use to fish Second Beach and Drum point alot too . I caught a 22lb Red Drum there while dunking peelers for trout one day . Quite sporty on light spinning gear .:fishing:
Good Luck


----------

